# Waterfest 17 2011



## ThEnergizer (Mar 19, 2009)

Official dates: July 15, 16, & 17


----------



## ignabu (Jul 29, 2010)

Can't wait :banghead:


----------



## ThEnergizer (Mar 19, 2009)

x2 Ramada Inn FTW!


----------



## WagenWerks21 (Oct 4, 2010)

*baltimore*

hey lets get all the baltimore county, city, and howard county dubbers to meet and cruise up togather


----------



## phucking-low (Mar 29, 2010)

4 people from zanesville, Ohio, staying at the hilton


----------



## TM87 (Dec 30, 2008)

July 16 & 17 2011:grinsanta::grinsanta::grinsanta::grinsanta::grinsanta::grinsanta:


----------



## ThEnergizer (Mar 19, 2009)

Booked ramada inn yesterday


----------



## Sparkz23 (Jul 18, 2010)

:snowcool:


----------



## Ericc. (Sep 29, 2010)

such a long time away :banghead:


----------



## 16V VW (Aug 1, 2004)

a vender show!


----------



## ninohale (Jun 9, 2010)

phucking-low said:


> 4 people from zanesville, Ohio, staying at the hilton


 Were staying at Hampton Inn (we did last year too). 

Rolling up at least with two other cars from Cincy if you guys wanted to caravan


----------



## gmoneyR32 (Dec 11, 2010)

im in! good thing im only 30 min away!


----------



## ninohale (Jun 9, 2010)

gmoneyR32 said:


> im in! good thing im only 30 min away!


 Jealous...


----------



## streetdreams08 (Nov 18, 2007)

ninohale said:


> Were staying at Hampton Inn (we did last year too).
> 
> Rolling up at least with two other cars from Cincy if you guys wanted to caravan


 If you don't mind another joining your caravan I'm right by Pittsburgh.


----------



## ninohale (Jun 9, 2010)

streetdreams08 said:


> If you don't mind another joining your caravan I'm right by Pittsburgh.


 The moar the merrier. Hit me up come May/June and I will have a much better idea of details and such. Last year we turn the PA turnpike all the way through the state.


----------



## ko4 (Oct 28, 2010)

ninohale said:


> The moar the merrier. Hit me up come May/June and I will have a much better idea of details and such. Last year we turn the PA turnpike all the way through the state.


I'm out of Dayton, I'd love to Caravan!

PM with details once everything is finalized.


----------



## ninohale (Jun 9, 2010)

ko4 said:


> I'm out of Dayton, I'd love to Caravan!
> 
> PM with details once everything is finalized.


Will do! Its a decent drive from our neck of the woods... The PA turnpike can be a decent time


----------



## wagner17 (Oct 20, 2009)

never made it to waterfest last year but want to go this year. does anyone know where i can stay for cheap im form baltimore so if anyonw can thanks alot.:thumbup:


----------



## ninohale (Jun 9, 2010)

wagner17 said:


> never made it to waterfest last year but want to go this year. does anyone know where i can stay for cheap im form baltimore so if anyonw can thanks alot.:thumbup:


I went last year and there isnt really a hotel right next to the show/track. The Hampton Inn was all VAG last year and was pretty tight. Plus the CHilli's parking lot is right next door and there is another mini show that saturday night in that parking lot (youtube). Its kinda pricey ($90+ a night) but is a nice hotel and has free breakfast thats actually decent.

Beyond that I would suggest anything in North Brunswick, NJ...... You will be about twenty min at most from the show.


----------



## ThEnergizer (Mar 19, 2009)

ninohale said:


> CHilli's parking lot


----------



## vdubbinn8611 (Apr 14, 2008)

anyone got hampton inn hotel address?


----------



## ninohale (Jun 9, 2010)

vdubbinn8611 said:


> anyone got hampton inn hotel address?


Its on Georges Rd.... North Brunswick NJ


----------



## vdubbinn8611 (Apr 14, 2008)

thanx man :thumbup:


----------



## ninohale (Jun 9, 2010)

vdubbinn8611 said:


> thanx man :thumbup:


Not a problem  The whole lot is 99% VAG


----------



## old_skool_jetta (Jul 20, 2007)

Just booked 7 rooms at the Days hotel at 195 rt 18 E. Brunswick (732)828-6900.. Always stay there and alweays have a great time..


----------



## ko4 (Oct 28, 2010)

ninohale said:


> Not a problem  The whole lot is 99% VAG


When you say VAG... you mean POON?


----------



## ninohale (Jun 9, 2010)

ko4 said:


> When you say VAG... you mean POON?


My advice is to bring your own...

There isnt much to look at beyond the cars... However the roudy neighbors to our North got into some trouble in the parking lot both Friday and Saturday nights. Those Canadians love to drink large quantities of adult beverages!!


----------



## mkcolgan3 (Nov 28, 2009)

gmoneyR32 said:


> im in! good thing im only 30 min away!


me to!!!:laugh:


----------



## tonedeaf420 (Jun 23, 2009)

cant wait for this..


----------



## 3.6awdwagon (Aug 27, 2010)

Looking forward as this will be my 1st Waterfest. Got to pop my cherry sometime.:wave:


----------



## tonedeaf420 (Jun 23, 2009)

3.6awdwagon said:


> Looking forward as this will be my 1st Waterfest. Got to pop my cherry sometime.:wave:


last year was my first time going down. i didnt stay overnight at hotel or anything, want to do that this year but we'll see. i drove down with like 15 people though, that was really fun. i think i might have to drag this year as well


----------



## old_skool_jetta (Jul 20, 2007)

So I'v always stayed at the days hotel when I come down but i'm thinking of canceling my reservations at the hotel and do the camping thing, can anyone advise a good spot to stay at close to the festivities..


----------



## asap617 (Jun 24, 2010)

*New England Area Meet up and Drive Down*

Cant wait for the Fest this year


I'm staying for the weekend and looking to meet up with people around the Boston area for a drive down and possibly one back. Not sure of what hotel We plan to do our own little video taping for youtube posting. 

I don't know where exactly I'm staying at as of yet. I stayed at the Best Western last year and drove to the festivities at The Chili's, Ramada, and the track. Its kind of a smart move if you don't want people f***ing with your car at night. 

Let me know if anyone is interested.


----------



## RichE Recaro (Oct 8, 2007)

im going to try to make it this year


----------



## black_jetta_01 (Jan 20, 2009)

asap617 said:


> Cant wait for the Fest this year
> 
> 
> I'm staying for the weekend and looking to meet up with people around the Boston area for a drive down and possibly one back. Not sure of what hotel We plan to do our own little video taping for youtube posting.
> ...


hey im down.


----------



## AchtungDubbin (Jul 10, 2010)

so pumped :beer:


----------



## DJ_Euphoria (Aug 16, 2010)

i live in North Brunswick and i'm tired of you crazy dub kids and your wild ass shenanigans every year. i hope the law comes down hard this year and all you hooligans get sent to prison.






























kidding yo. i'm ready to get ****ty this year. first time being over 21 at Waterfest. finally get to tear up Barnaby's (the bar in the Chili's Plaza) during the fun.


----------



## 08jettas (Jul 2, 2008)

*Yes !I cant wait !!!!*

I am ready . Winter sucks


----------



## MichaelGa (Dec 1, 2009)

Any Phaetons ever show up at the Fest? Planning to bring mine out for the show


----------



## ninohale (Jun 9, 2010)

MichaelGa said:


> Any Phaetons ever show up at the Fest? Planning to bring mine out for the show


I dont recall seeing any last year so do it!


----------



## vwRUNNERvr6 (Sep 23, 2009)

*canttt wait*

i only live 5 mins away, its great having everyone around all in my town where i live!!!

--its like heaven


----------



## rollback50k (Oct 25, 2009)

I'm in with 5-6 more cars if not more from Suffolk.


----------



## asap617 (Jun 24, 2010)

One thing i have to say is...There needs to be more thing to do at and after the fest..More so from the people attending. People should organize meets outside of Water fest for networking, photo shoots, chit chatting, etc. Ive been going for years and very year me and my boys do the same routine...


----------



## ninohale (Jun 9, 2010)

asap617 said:


> One thing i have to say is...There needs to be more thing to do at and after the fest..More so from the people attending. People should organize meets outside of Water fest for networking, photo shoots, chit chatting, etc. Ive been going for years and very year me and my boys do the same routine...


Last year was my first year going but I stayed at the Hampton Inn. The parking lot itslef at the hotel was all Audi.VW and worked as a gtg of sorts. Chilli's is right behind the hotel and Saturday night gets pretty entertaining there.

That's my plans for this year as well.


----------



## mk2_luv (Apr 30, 2010)

there's a bunch of us traveling down from RI and Possibly meeting up with some of my crew in Northern CT if your interested pm me for details


----------



## asap617 (Jun 24, 2010)

mk2_luv said:


> there's a bunch of us traveling down from RI and Possibly meeting up with some of my crew in Northern CT if your interested pm me for details


Sounds like a plan, just sent u a friend request..we can chat more and make plans as we get closer to the fest. I wanna roll deep this year...neva had a chance to yet. I got a new camcorder that im itching to use...


----------



## asap617 (Jun 24, 2010)

black_jetta_01 said:


> hey im down.



Just sent ya a request..Keep in touch


----------



## matty16v (Aug 14, 2009)

any dates posted yet?


----------



## ThEnergizer (Mar 19, 2009)

matty16v said:


> any dates posted yet?


1st post, 1st page.


----------



## matty16v (Aug 14, 2009)

my bad didnt even look at the first page


----------



## twisted turbo (Mar 12, 2005)

any Caravan's starting from nh or mass yet ?


----------



## old_skool_jetta (Jul 20, 2007)

There's some mass guys hooking up with some upstate new york guys myself included that friday the 15th to head down if your interested..


----------



## foxhound720 (Sep 11, 2003)

MichaelGa said:


> Any Phaetons ever show up at the Fest? Planning to bring mine out for the show


Slam that phaeton on the ground and show up.


----------



## asap617 (Jun 24, 2010)

old_skool_jetta said:


> There's some mass guys hooking up with some upstate new york guys myself included that friday the 15th to head down if your interested..


I'm done to ride wit yall...


----------



## foxhound720 (Sep 11, 2003)

uh huh


----------



## Low-and-Slow 024 (Oct 16, 2010)

ill ty to make it:thumbup:


----------



## steroseGTI (Jun 1, 2010)

I can't wait it will be 4 years now that I will be going :heart: !!!!!! Who from Michigan is going so we can get a caravan started??


----------



## steroseGTI (Jun 1, 2010)

HAHA me too being 21 I cant wait!!!!!


DJ_Euphoria said:


> i live in North Brunswick and i'm tired of you crazy dub kids and your wild ass shenanigans every year. i hope the law comes down hard this year and all you hooligans get sent to prison.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## oneslowjetta (Nov 18, 2010)

ramada was ridiculous last year haha.. fun ass times, trying to get a caravan going out of the hampton roads area in VA if someone wants to organize it :thumbup: counting the months down for the shows this year !


----------



## ninohale (Jun 9, 2010)

steroseGTI said:


> I can't wait it will be 4 years now that I will be going :heart: !!!!!! Who from Michigan is going so we can get a caravan started??


I will have two or three cars from Southern Ohio rolling out to.... Feel free to hit me up once it gets closer to show time!


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

oneslowjetta said:


> ramada was ridiculous last year haha.. fun ass times, trying to get a caravan going out of the hampton roads area in VA if someone wants to organize it :thumbup: counting the months down for the shows this year !


i am looking foward to the ramada this year :thumbup:


----------



## steroseGTI (Jun 1, 2010)

HAHA alright sweet i will for sure hit you up when the time comes!!!! I have as of right now 5 or 6 cars from Michigan so it should be a sweet drive down!!!


ninohale said:


> I will have two or three cars from Southern Ohio rolling out to.... Feel free to hit me up once it gets closer to show time!


----------



## foxhound720 (Sep 11, 2003)

Ramada ! 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...fest-17-2011&p=70426244&posted=1#post70426244


----------



## criley76 (Nov 24, 2010)

first year having my jetta and im pumped to go down....anyone rolling out of CT or RI me my jetta a friends audi and an evo and prob more are leaving out of westerly RI lmk


----------



## criley76 (Nov 24, 2010)

how far is the hampton from the actual waterfest?? im about to make resevations


----------



## ninohale (Jun 9, 2010)

criley76 said:


> how far is the hampton from the actual waterfest?? im about to make resevations


15 minutes... We will be having a caravan from the hotel to the raceway. 

The whole hotel is VW/AUDI so its a good time :thumbup: Plus its a nice hotel!


----------



## criley76 (Nov 24, 2010)

ninohale said:


> 15 minutes... We will be having a caravan from the hotel to the raceway.
> 
> The whole hotel is VW/AUDI so its a good time :thumbup: Plus its a nice hotel!


 thanks im gonna make reservations


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

:laugh:


----------



## ninohale (Jun 9, 2010)

criley76 said:


> thanks im gonna make reservations


 I'll cya there :thumbup:


----------



## Dunkfan914 (Jul 21, 2008)

Hilton inn FTW


----------



## Hassellin da Hoff (Mar 17, 2009)

hilton like usual :thumbup:

ready for the rooftop party :beer::beer:


----------



## verybigntasty (Oct 2, 2009)

WagenWerks21 said:


> hey lets get all the baltimore county, city, and howard county dubbers to meet and cruise up togather


Definitely sounds like a good idea, all of us guys from Bel Air Dubs & Moustache Militia would be down.


----------



## verybigntasty (Oct 2, 2009)

I see that the Hilton is $200 a night, and the Hampton is $150. The Ramada obviously is sold out, anywhere else people recommend that's close to Chilis and everything where a lot of dubbers will be staying and partying???


----------



## foxhound720 (Sep 11, 2003)

Nasty parties at howard Johnson on eastbound side by fuddruckers. Stayed there years ago a few times and damn....


----------



## m1k3 m1z (Jul 19, 2009)

asap617 said:


> I'm done to ride wit yall...



Checkin in from Upstate NY .... there's a couple of us up here that are down to cruise with you guys :thumbup:

this is my first year where's the best place to stay????


----------



## MKIIIjettadude (Sep 27, 2009)

m1k3 m1z said:


> Checkin in from Upstate NY .... there's a couple of us up here that are down to cruise with you guys :thumbup:
> 
> this is my first year where's the best place to stay????


x2. Somebody who has been to this should make a list of hotels and there websites


----------



## ThEnergizer (Mar 19, 2009)

MKIIIjettadude said:


> x2. Somebody who has been to this should make a list of hotels and there websites


http://www.racewaypark.com/area_campgrounds_and_hotels.aspx


----------



## old_skool_jetta (Jul 20, 2007)

Where are you coming from?? Staying at the days hotel always a good time with fellow dubbers mad nice people.. And a party hotel FTW..


----------



## old_skool_jetta (Jul 20, 2007)

I have plenty of rooms left and available at the days hotel.. Pm me for details..


----------



## asap617 (Jun 24, 2010)

foxhound720 said:


> Nasty parties at howard Johnson on eastbound side by fuddruckers. Stayed there years ago a few times and damn....



Just booked my room at Howard Johnson...I usually stay at Best Western so this should be fun..


----------



## djambition (Sep 28, 2010)

this is going to by my first year going. I'm looking forward to it!!!


----------



## criley76 (Nov 24, 2010)

djambition said:


> this is going to by my first year going. I'm looking forward to it!!!


already made reservations at the hilton...cant wait for the rooftop party!


----------



## Jan PL S6 (Apr 22, 2010)

MichaelGa said:


> Any Phaetons ever show up at the Fest? Planning to bring mine out for the show


Bring it down. Last year I'm pretty sure I was the only A8 on the lot sunday and got a lot of compliments


----------



## Zaedrous (Sep 17, 2009)

Just reserved a room at the Best Western. Can't wait!


----------



## Eject (Aug 14, 2001)

Which hotels are everyone staying at? 



Zaedrous said:


> Just reserved a room at the Best Western. Can't wait!


----------



## foxhound720 (Sep 11, 2003)

asap617 said:


> Just booked my room at Howard Johnson...I usually stay at Best Western so this should be fun..


 Just some ac ice. After 11pm party by your own room door because the cops roll up out of nowhere. Dude rolled up in a 88 tempo busting heads. Two cops did a burnout after they controlled the crowd. But that was after they drove around the sink that someone ripped the sink out of some local hookers room on the floor. Trashed her room. Some dude got run over by a white truck trying to do a burnout, puked then asked me for a beer. It was worse few years ago.


----------



## criley76 (Nov 24, 2010)

mk2_luv said:


> there's a bunch of us traveling down from RI and Possibly meeting up with some of my crew in Northern CT if your interested pm me for details


 im coming from easter CT see you there


----------



## foxhound720 (Sep 11, 2003)

My last post almost summed up the last three years. The fire alarm went off two years in a row. The only reason why I am not there again this year is because I want to try a different hotel this year.


----------



## $DubScrubVR6$ (Feb 25, 2011)

rollback50k said:


> I'm in with 5-6 more cars if not more from Suffolk.


 I'm from Suffolk I'm wanna roll deep on the LIE


----------



## paulx24x (Jun 24, 2010)

Gonna be there  can't wait!


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

who is ready for the outlaw drag class?


----------



## foxhound720 (Sep 11, 2003)

You better be ready


----------



## asap617 (Jun 24, 2010)

Talk about a good time huh? lol 



foxhound720 said:


> Just some ac ice. After 11pm party by your own room door because the cops roll up out of nowhere. Dude rolled up in a 88 tempo busting heads. Two cops did a burnout after they controlled the crowd. But that was after they drove around the sink that someone ripped the sink out of some local hookers room on the floor. Trashed her room. Some dude got run over by a white truck trying to do a burnout, puked then asked me for a beer. It was worse few years ago.


----------



## 20rabbit08 (Feb 23, 2009)

just booked the hilton :beer:


----------



## nastyvryo (Oct 17, 2008)

coming to race my mk2 big turbo vr golf staying at the maple lakes camp ground aways a hell of a time there


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

foxhound720 said:


> You better be ready


 car comes home this weekend from the cage and the new IE cams are going in and we are looking to get into the 10's finally :laugh: 
you will be the first person i text when it happens


----------



## foxhound720 (Sep 11, 2003)

I'll be there at waterfest cheering u on as usual. I'll be home this Saturday evening so I will call u and swing by or something.


----------



## steroseGTI (Jun 1, 2010)

whos driving from New hampshire area or boston?? a group of us are going already ad was wondering if anyone wanted to do a caravan down?? please let me know :wave:


----------



## paulx24x (Jun 24, 2010)

Is anyone rolling in on the 16th??


----------



## ThEnergizer (Mar 19, 2009)

ThEnergizer said:


> Official dates: July 15, 16, & 17


......


----------



## steroseGTI (Jun 1, 2010)

paulx24x said:


> Is anyone rolling in on the 16th??


not I because Chillis is on friday night!!!


----------



## steroseGTI (Jun 1, 2010)

twisted turbo said:


> any Caravan's starting from nh or mass yet ?


well not much of a caravan yet but i have some friends coming to visit me from Michigan and we will be driving a few of are cars to the show so if you would like to get together with us that would be great and BTW i live in NH right on the border of Mass


----------



## asap617 (Jun 24, 2010)

I will be meeting and drivin down fri mornin to NJ wiyh 3 or 4 other cars. We r meeting on the pike round 10 or so. 





steroseGTI said:


> well not much of a caravan yet but i have some friends coming to visit me from Michigan and we will be driving a few of are cars to the show so if you would like to get together with us that would be great and BTW i live in NH right on the border of Mass


----------



## steroseGTI (Jun 1, 2010)

asap617 said:


> I will be meeting and drivin down fri mornin to NJ wiyh 3 or 4 other cars. We r meeting on the pike round 10 or so.


we also will be leaving friday morning did you want to meet somewhere first and then drive to the pike see everyone else?


----------



## asap617 (Jun 24, 2010)

Yes sounds good to me. Were did you have in mind? Also I see that you have a 01 GTI. Would it happen to be a VR6 12V? If so i have a bunch of parts left over from my GTI.


----------



## steroseGTI (Jun 1, 2010)

asap617 said:


> Yes sounds good to me. Were did you have in mind? Also I see that you have a 01 GTI. Would it happen to be a VR6 12V? If so i have a bunch of parts left over from my GTI.


no I have a 20v 1.8. not sure on where to meet where on the pike are you meeting the other group?


----------



## foxhound720 (Sep 11, 2003)

steroseGTI said:


> not I because Chillis is on friday night!!!


Chilis is always saturday night. I must be drunk.


----------



## steroseGTI (Jun 1, 2010)

foxhound720 said:


> Chilis is always saturday night. I must be drunk.


nope its friday but people do meet on both days there lol its ok that whole weekend is usually a blur for me too lol


----------



## troyboy96 (Feb 29, 2004)

psyched to get out of NH for the weekend :beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer: :thumbup:


----------



## steroseGTI (Jun 1, 2010)

troyboy96 said:


> psyched to get out of NH for the weekend :beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer: :thumbup:


haha well i just move here so its not to bad but im always excised to go to water fest im sad every time i leave and btw its the best way to get tan lol  and now that im 21 i can enjoy it a lil more this year then being scared if the cops are going to arrest me for drinking under age hehe well now i have no worry's :beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## troyboy96 (Feb 29, 2004)

steroseGTI said:


> haha well i just move here so its not to bad but im always excised to go to water fest im sad every time i leave and btw its the best way to get tan lol  and now that im 21 i can enjoy it a lil more this year then being scared if the cops are going to arrest me for drinking under age hehe well now i have no worry's :beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:


No its not bad at all , just a vacation will be nice :beer:


----------



## foxhound720 (Sep 11, 2003)

steroseGTI said:


> nope its friday but people do meet on both days there lol its ok that whole weekend is usually a blur for me too lol


Yeah don't even remember where my car is sometimes.


----------



## foxhound720 (Sep 11, 2003)

troyboy96 said:


> psyched to get out of NH for the weekend :beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer: :thumbup:


I wish I was in NH for the weekend.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Sooo who from the Boston area is headed down? Looking for a caravan and I might try and enter my car if I can get my wheel project done in time.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

steroseGTI said:


> whos driving from New hampshire area or boston?? a group of us are going already ad was wondering if anyone wanted to do a caravan down?? please let me know :wave:


I'm thinking I'm gonna join in!


----------



## troyboy96 (Feb 29, 2004)

foxhound720 said:


> I wish I was in NH for the weekend.


come on up :beer:


----------



## foxhound720 (Sep 11, 2003)

July 23 thru 26th ?


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

foxhound720 said:


> July 23 thru 26th ?


1st page, 1st post...15-17 :facepalm:


----------



## steroseGTI (Jun 1, 2010)

foxhound720 said:


> Yeah don't even remember where my car is sometimes.


haha nice:facepalm:



NBPT_A3 said:


> Sooo who from the Boston area is headed down? Looking for a caravan and I might try and enter my car if I can get my wheel project done in time.


some people are going to be joining me you are more then welcome to drive with we will be leaving friday morning i will let you know more of the details when they are all figured out!!



NBPT_A3 said:


> I'm thinking I'm gonna join in!


come on out its ganna be funn!!!!


----------



## ThEnergizer (Mar 19, 2009)

27


----------



## foxhound720 (Sep 11, 2003)

NBPT_A3 said:


> 1st page, 1st post...15-17 :facepalm:


 Jackass I was talking about going to NH. I already booked a room 7 months ago at the ramada so I better know when the show is. Nice assumption. I was having a second convo with troyboy.

WHy would waterfest be on a monday and a tuesday 25th and 26th ?


----------



## foxhound720 (Sep 11, 2003)

c3po A3


----------



## foxhound720 (Sep 11, 2003)

Sterose: do you know that dude with the JB gti with the custom widebody rear end and molded TT rear bumper ?

He lives near or in Nashua NH.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

foxhound720 said:


> Jackass I was talking about going to NH. I already booked a room 7 months ago at the ramada so I better know when the show is. Nice assumption. I was having a second convo with troyboy.
> 
> WHy would waterfest be on a monday and a tuesday 25th and 26th ?


Sorry, I played one too many games on the jump to conclusions mat...my bad bro, no harm no foul. I'll see you at fest and buy you a brew to patch that one up.


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

I'll be at the Howard Johnson as well :beer:

I made a roll call thread: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-only-3-miles-from-the-action-(Ramada-Chilis)

Last year was alot of fun, hopefully this year lives up to it


----------



## steroseGTI (Jun 1, 2010)

foxhound720 said:


> Sterose: do you know that dude with the JB gti with the custom widebody rear end and molded TT rear bumper ?
> 
> He loves near or in Nashua NH.


no i dont but i will keep a look out for him! sounds nice lol but why do you ask?


----------



## vdubbinn8611 (Apr 14, 2008)

hmm also never seen it... We are crusing down a coiuple cars leaving fiday afternoon from Manchester NH area


----------



## asap617 (Jun 24, 2010)

Oh alright cool.

Well im meeting up with *MKIIIislove* at the carlton rest area on the pike around 9:30-10ish.




steroseGTI said:


> no I have a 20v 1.8. not sure on where to meet where on the pike are you meeting the other group?


----------



## foxhound720 (Sep 11, 2003)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Sorry, I played one too many games on the jump to conclusions mat...my bad bro, no harm no foul. I'll see you at fest and buy you a brew to patch that one up.


Oh my bad, I didn't mean jackass in a bad way. I was giggling a bit when I read your post. We can have a beer at waterfest. I need more new England friends. I am always up there.


----------



## foxhound720 (Sep 11, 2003)

steroseGTI said:


> no i dont but i will keep a look out for him! sounds nice lol but why do you ask?


His body guy does amazing work so I wanted to find this guy.


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

Hampton inn for meee!

Last year was awesome! 

Impromptu burnout competition on the highway out front!

Fattyy J's , beer, frisbee, etc! 

Had a blast! 

Maybe ill try the Ramada next year


----------



## xStacks (Jun 18, 2011)

3rd year going to waterfest and i still dont have a vdub.....but i have 3k in cash. anyone have a clean vw they want to get rid of in the south jersey area?


----------



## foxhound720 (Sep 11, 2003)

I saw some nice vw's in the classifieds. :beer:


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

xStacks said:


> 3rd year going to waterfest and i still dont have a vdub.....but i have 3k in cash. anyone have a clean vw they want to get rid of in the south jersey area?



Saw a raddo in the classifieds that I want for a project...was right around 3K! South Jersey or PA I think?


----------



## foxhound720 (Sep 11, 2003)

What hotel are most of you at ? Mike and I are at ramada.


----------



## Dan...P (Aug 24, 2010)

Just registered


----------



## GTIR67 (Jun 9, 2010)

this is 
:snowcool:


----------



## foxhound720 (Sep 11, 2003)

sweet


----------



## usmcsteeler (Feb 22, 2008)

I'm sleeping in my car Friday since I've got auto-cross in the A.M. and then staying at Days Hotel Saturday night. Heard it's supposed to get crazy, lol.


----------



## LuvHops (Feb 9, 2011)

Any Northern Virginia groups headed up friday evening or saturday morning?


----------



## wagner17 (Oct 20, 2009)

im just ready for it:thumbup:


----------



## steroseGTI (Jun 1, 2010)

everyone from New England area all driving to NJ on Friday morning please PM with info on times places and all the info I will need to ride down with you guys and girls please:beer: I got so confused on who I was talking to and got different answers :/ If its possible to get names and phone numbers and if I should call or text that would be amazing :beer::beer::beer:

Thank you Stefani


----------



## foxhound720 (Sep 11, 2003)

NBPT_A3: Where are you staying ?


----------



## johnmichael.jfc (Jul 4, 2011)

looks like German Auto Parts is back at this years show :thumbup: hopefully I can find some goodies.


----------



## 95vrsixjetta (Jul 7, 2010)

Is anyone staying at the holiday inn on rt1? I made a thread about it but noone said anything. This will be my second year and i just wanna be where the dubbs are at lol..:thumbup:


----------



## wagner17 (Oct 20, 2009)

Im ready


----------



## 20rabbit08 (Feb 23, 2009)

wagner17 said:


> Im ready


lol, wish I was. Still got a whole lot to do to the car before heading up. But I'm hoping it will be back together in 2 weeks :thumbup:


----------



## foxhound720 (Sep 11, 2003)

Get off vortex and start working on it man.


----------



## 20rabbit08 (Feb 23, 2009)

foxhound720 said:


> Get off vortex and start working on it man.


lol, I'm trying. Just needed to take a break, I hate working on the interior though, I'm so much better under the hood


----------



## vdubbinn8611 (Apr 14, 2008)

Motor will be all finished up this week...car will be at waterfest cnt wait! Will be my first WF show ive attended


----------



## steroseGTI (Jun 1, 2010)

*ATTN: people from the New England area!!!!*

I have a plan i think its a good idea and a few others do to please let me know how you feel and if you want to join!!!

I wana have a north cruise to meet the large group in Warwick RI. 

Meet at Castle Island (or somewhere) at 8:30
Leave at 8:45-9 to head to Warwick 
Get to Warwick at 10:15ish
Leave for WF at 11am

let me know if this sounds good to you my name is Stefani and my number is 586-569-9938 call or text if you want more info :beer::beer:


----------



## Dan...P (Aug 24, 2010)

Are most people/cars going Saturday or Sunday?


----------



## VW-Pssst (Jun 10, 2007)

Dan...P said:


> Are most people/cars going Saturday or Sunday?


Most do both. Least most that I know. Ill be showing in exhibition saturday and showing sunday:thumbup:


----------



## Dan...P (Aug 24, 2010)

Well, this is my deal. I registered online (never put my car in the show before, so I was new to this), and I registered for Saturday only ($25), because I wanted my car to be in the show (for people to view it). In the brochure I got in the mail, it says that the judging is Sunday, and for all cars to be in the show by 9:00AM. Am I missing something? Is the "show" only on Sunday? Did I sign up for the wrong day? Thanks

-Dan


----------



## tg442 (Jul 13, 2010)

driving 2 hours there and 2 hours back hopefully putting 200 miles on my car will be worth it


----------



## VW-Pssst (Jun 10, 2007)

Dan...P said:


> Well, this is my deal. I registered online (never put my car in the show before, so I was new to this), and I registered for Saturday only ($25), because I wanted my car to be in the show (for people to view it). In the brochure I got in the mail, it says that the judging is Sunday, and for all cars to be in the show by 9:00AM. Am I missing something? Is the "show" only on Sunday? Did I sign up for the wrong day? Thanks
> 
> -Dan


Yes, the actual show is on sunday, Saturday is exhibition:thumbup:


----------



## foxhound720 (Sep 11, 2003)

VW-Pssst said:


> Yes, the actual show is on sunday, Saturday is exhibition:thumbup:


to drunk to know what day is what during waterfest, I save it all for the shows lol.


----------



## Dan...P (Aug 24, 2010)

So are many people going and bringing their cars on Saturday, or just waiting for Sunday? I am just bringin my car Saturday.


----------



## xStacks (Jun 18, 2011)

Dan...P said:


> So are many people going and bringing their cars on Saturday, or just waiting for Sunday? I am just bringin my car Saturday.


 Yes there will be many people on Saturday. People just meet up and hang out at the show and look at cars, buy parts, and watch practice runs down the track. I myself am going on Sunday with or without a vw. I'm buying one on friday but I don't think I will have it insured by Sunday.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

xStacks said:


> Yes there will be many people on Saturday. People just meet up and hang out at the show and look at cars, buy parts, and watch practice runs down the track. I myself am going on Sunday with or without a vw. I'm buying one on friday but I don't think I will have it insured by Sunday.


 If you're buying Friday then call Wednesday and get the company started on the Binder! I went through the same process (but in MA) and had proof of insurance in hand when I took delivery from the dealer! :thumbup:


----------



## xStacks (Jun 18, 2011)

NBPT_A3 said:


> If you're buying Friday then call Wednesday and get the company started on the Binder! I went through the same process (but in MA) and had proof of insurance in hand when I took delivery from the dealer! :thumbup:


 Yeah I'm gonna give it a try tomorrow. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## vdubbinn8611 (Apr 14, 2008)

Heading down from NH in a little while cant wait to get there and party :beer::beer::beer:


----------

